# Spark plug change help for 2018 Cruze LT Diesel Hatchback



## brasilianman (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here but I've been reading many of your past posts for general assistance on regular simple maintenance on my Cruze. Today I attempted to do my own spark plugs replacement after accumulating 120K miles, and I noticed that my particular Cruze doesn't fit the mold of most of the models I've seen through your forums. I have included pictures of my engine cover and how the spark plugs are laid out. Hopefully someone here has the same model that can assist me. I did attempt to open the cover of where the spark plugs are at, but there's no torque bolt for the engine cover, there's a large foam block obstructing me that layered underneath that could be the noise cancellation foam, and the ignition coils seems to be obstructing the foam from being removed. There are a total of 6 10mm bolts securing many of the wires in place that are easily visible, but there could be more but couldn't see all of it due to the heavy amount of dirt covering some components.

Car Specs:
2018 Cruze LT Hatchback 1.6L Diesel


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Um.

Diesels don't have Spark Plugs.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As stated above, no spark plugs on a diesel.
Those are the fuel injectors you have unplugged there.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

As the others said, there are not spark plugs on a diesel. It uses higher compression to get the air hot enough to ignite (compression ignition as opposed to spark ignition). Just fuel and air, no spark. What you have unplugged are the injectors, which you definitely do not want to change unless you have to ($$$). Diesels do have glow plugs (at least these and other passenger vehicles), which are not related to spark plugs, and are only used on startup to assist in heating the combustion chamber. You only need to change glow plugs when they go bad, which will throw a code.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

brasilianman said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new here but I've been reading many of your past posts for general assistance on regular simple maintenance on my Cruze. Today I attempted to do my own spark plugs replacement after accumulating 120K miles, and I noticed that my particular Cruze doesn't fit the mold of most of the models I've seen through your forums. I have included pictures of my engine cover and how the spark plugs are laid out. Hopefully someone here has the same model that can assist me. I did attempt to open the cover of where the spark plugs are at, but there's no torque bolt for the engine cover, there's a large foam block obstructing me that layered underneath that could be the noise cancellation foam, and the ignition coils seems to be obstructing the foam from being removed. There are a total of 6 10mm bolts securing many of the wires in place that are easily visible, but there could be more but couldn't see all of it due to the heavy amount of dirt covering some components.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you shouldn't be working on your own car my friend. Please take it to a professional for service. You'll thank yourself later. Diesel engines do not have spark plugs.


----------



## brasilianman (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. It's my first diesel car so that's new to me. Aside from no spark plugs, what else is different that doesn't require regular maintenance unlike gas engines? For reference, my prior car was a 2007 Chevy Cobalt gas engine and I was able to do all of the repairs with no issues, hence my amazement and confusion on the no spark plugs.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Um.
> 
> Diesels don't have Spark Plugs.


🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈🙈😔😔


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

brasilianman said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. It's my first diesel car so that's new to me. Aside from no spark plugs, what else is different that doesn't require regular maintenance unlike gas engines? For reference, my prior car was a 2007 Chevy Cobalt gas engine and I was able to do all of the repairs with no issues, hence my amazement and confusion on the no spark plugs.


Only thing on the diesel requiring regular maintenance is the oil and filters. 

If you change your own oil make sure you ONLY use dexos 2 approved oil. It is different than the dexos 1 for gas engines. If you use the wrong oil you will likely damage the emissions system. Also make sure to change air and fuel filters as recommended or even a bit more often.

Everything else is run till it quits pretty much.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> Only thing on the diesel requiring regular maintenance is the oil and filters.
> 
> If you change your own oil make sure you ONLY use dexos 2 approved oil. It is different than the dexos 1 for gas engines. If you use the wrong oil you will likely damage the emissions system. Also make sure to change air and fuel filters as recommended or even a bit more often.
> 
> Everything else is run till it quits pretty much.


Not sure how long he's owned it but also needs to make sure the DEF tank gets refilled as needed.

Otherwise, just drive the pig!

@brasilianman One thing about Diesels - If you don't do a lot of highway, these cars love highway driving to help keep the emissions system healthy. If you can, once a month take it onto the freeway and just drive for 30-45 minutes one way.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I think if you wouldn't have asked for how to change your spark plugs, everyone would have definitely noticed that you put on 120k miles in a very short period of time.

Have you owned the vehicle since new?

What issues have you had, if any? 

How is the vehicle driven? It must be alot of highway driving to rack up those miles....

jeff


----------



## CMStover (Feb 16, 2019)

This is a joke, kinda funny too. Thanks!


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok, some of the things that a diesel requires over a gasoline engine in the Cruze is blinker fluid. The gassers don't have it, but on the 2nd gen diesel Cruze you can get it at almost any auto parts store or most box stores like Walmart and at some truck stops will have it in pumps next to the diesel fuel pumps. It's called DEF, but it's major purpose is to ensure the blinkers work properly. The 2nd Gen Cruze fills next to the diesel filler but the 1st gen Cruze diesel fill location was in the center of the trunk.


----------



## brasilianman (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm aware of the DEF fluid, which I fill up on a regular basis, and I've done a good share of my own oil changes on it without trouble. Yes, I've used the dexos 2 type of oil. Reason why I added so many miles is because I travel cross country often for vacations and I also used to work for Uber for about 1-2 years when I got it brand new back in 2017. I did the free factory maintenances before it expired this past February, so I'm getting to know the more detailed specifics of this engine. Which is why I originally asked the initial question but wasn't aware that it would create a big rustle in the hornets nest.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats on the 120K miles. Keep doing what you have been doing as it is working very well.


----------

